# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Demolition Australia (.com.au) - any reviews

## Chrisw1410

Hi All 
ive been getting some quotes and am about to go with the guys above to demolish my small fibro house on the northern beaches.
ive heard and read a lot of horror stories of people getting ripped off by demo companies. 
They seem very nice, so hopefully they are a good company. 
has  anybody used them before? 
thanks very much!
Chris

----------

